# Removing front window from front door... is it possible?



## PatDoody (Mar 24, 2011)

I have one of the homedepot special oval window, fiberglass wood look front doors. It has the brass colored leading in the window, and I would like to try to take it apart to paint the leading black to better match my new roof, shutters, and oil rubbed bronze hardware.. 


It looks like on the inside of the door there is screws around the perimeter of the window to remove it from the door. I am afraid to mess up any seals or anything that may be inside, and even after I get the window out is it possible to get to the inside glass to paint the brass stuff?

Any one ever try it?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2011)

You will have to find a glass company to re seal it for you, it would be easier to replace the window with new.


----------



## Tangelo (Mar 25, 2011)

The company is called Feather River, here is the number to call them and find out what involved. 

CUSTOMER SERVICE
1.800.375.8120

WARRANTY INFORMATION & CLAIMS
1.888.533.2843


----------



## PatDoody (Apr 6, 2011)

Tangelo said:


> The company is called Feather River, here is the number to call them and find out what involved.
> 
> CUSTOMER SERVICE
> 1.800.375.8120
> ...



thanks for that info I will look into it with them!


----------



## joecaption (Apr 6, 2011)

There's little chance any paint will stick to that area. I also would suggest a new door or take a look at what other options there are for differant materials you can get for a new replacement. That one door had at least 12 differant ways it could have came in that one hole.
When you get the window it will come with some new gummy sealer for it.


----------



## lh66 (May 2, 2011)

It sounds like you may need to get a new door


----------



## PatDoody (May 3, 2011)

well the door is fine, I would just like to change the color of the leading. Ill live with it before I prematurely buy a new door.


----------

